# IS 2x2 DVD worth buying



## mygsds (Jan 7, 2007)

I have to decide today whether or not to order the Susan Garrettt 2x2 dvd. Its $70 so a big decision. I do own 3 sets of 2x2 weave poles. Kahlua is a super weaving dog - fast and while not 100% accurate(have never seen a dog that has never popped out even Susan's) <G> she is about 99% related to popping out.

her entries off side are almost dead on but she does tend to go too fast and miss her on side entries when she is in top drive - she just does not collect for the entry.

I use the 2x2's in the basement on that garage type matting and we work different angles. She understands the concept but I want to improve her accuracy on side to as close to 100% as I can get. She loves to weave so that's a plus and does well at distances (can do 22' lateral and also does 12 at a vertical distance.

So my dilemna is - does the DVD really teach me what I need to work on or is it a waste of $70 that I could spend on soemthing else at Cleanrun?

Anyone who has the dvd can you comment please.

Many thanks

pat


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Pat,
 I have the 2 x 2 dvd & have watched it. I also tried teaching it with our 1 GSD male that wasn't getting the weaves. I gave up on the 2 x 2 way & went to a clicker with them all in a straight row.

The dvd does make it look or seem super easy to teach this way, but maybe I didn't give it enough time teaching this way or something.  Her entries with the BC off to one side, at different angles, etc was amazing !

Not sure what to tell you on buying.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

How far do you live from Susan Garrett's if you could instead use the $70 for a seminar about the 2X2's ?


----------



## mygsds (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm really close to her place but I don't like the flooring in her indoor ring - very slippery and she has pretty strict entry requirements for her seminars - like you have to have been to some of the other ones first.

Pat


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

mygsds said:


> I'm really close to her place but I don't like the flooring in her indoor ring - very slippery and she has pretty strict entry requirements for her seminars - like you have to have been to some of the other ones first.
> 
> Pat


If it was just a clinic specifically on 2X2's I would maybe think of attending if it was close. Be different if we were expected to run courses and all.


----------



## Aster (May 17, 2008)

I bought the DVD back when it first came out and Bryce was just starting. Its a really nice video, but I agree she makes it look super easy. People I talked to who also have the DVD either think its a) super awesome and their dogs are weaving brilliantly like the dog in the video at the end of the 2 weeks or b) a good video but their dog just doesn't train that way.

Bryce fell in the second category. She found the whole process to be very demotivating starting out because she had no idea what I wanted from her and SS doesn't want you to interfere with them figuring it out. Even once she figured it out, it wasn't a fun game for her. We've done much better on the channel poles we have in class.


----------

